# Cannelton, IN, Haus, Young, Male



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13342522










Hello, my name is Hasenpfeffer! I go by Haus for short. There's nothing little about me. My size, my energy, my heart! I'm a very sweet natured German Shepherd who really needs more room than what I have in here. These guys are great, but come on...I'm a 8 month old puppy! I actually believe with all my heart, if I had an awesome owner who understood dogs, I'd be a once-in-a-life-time-dog! Physically speaking, I'm a gorgeous dog! No bragging or false pretence...I don't have time to bark up the wrong tree! I have Heart worm and I must get right to the point...I come with a little baggage! There is someone who wants very badly to take me, but her German Shepherd has Epilepsy, and she has two Labradors as well. I understand her position, but she would've been a great master for me. Even if I don't turn out to be a watch dog, just having me around would make someone think TWICE. I am one very masculine and macho looking guy, b<span style="color: #FF0000">ut I'm begging for help. My fate may be sealed if I don't get the help and owner I'm looking for.</span> Please do something fantastic and make a difference! 

PERRY COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER 
200 Herzelle Street 
Cannelton, IN 47520 
Phone: 812-547-6381 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

what is the baggage?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump for the Indiana guy


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03what is the baggage?


+HW


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh poor baby!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump again


----------

